# Full! Sorry!



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 17, 2020)

All filled up with rp for now! UwU


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## shadowangely (Nov 11, 2020)

still looking ?




Akindofsquid said:


> Hey all, ive got an idea I'd like to try out, looking for an NSFW partner, fantasy/magic/tentacle-type  setup. Preferably female character, but i can do either/or. Hit me up on here if interested.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 11, 2020)

shadowangely said:


> still looking ?


Sent you a pm!


----------



## Bluequill (Nov 12, 2020)

Super interested. PM me if you're still looking.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 13, 2020)

Bluequill said:


> Super interested. PM me if you're still looking.


Sent a pm!


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Nov 17, 2020)

You still looking for people? Pm me if you're still looking


----------



## Kasatka! (Nov 17, 2020)

oh, _squid._


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 17, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> oh, _squid._


You caught me lol


----------



## Kasatka! (Nov 18, 2020)

You should have said lol


----------



## Aura330 (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m a make sub who’s interested, I know you said you prefer females but I think you said you’re okay with guys? Please PM


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Nov 29, 2020)

Female here, hope you’re still interested!


----------

